# The funniest operas you know...



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Let me see:

- Il barbiere di Seviglia
- Love for 3 oranges
- Le nozze di Figaro
- The magic flute
- The betrothal in a monsatery
- Cenerentolla

..................................

to be followed


----------



## slowjazz (Aug 29, 2011)

also the Tabarro has a lot of fun, what do you think?


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

I do think the funniest opera ever written is Verdi's Falstaff. A thoroughly comic score with some of Verdi's most charming melodies, and it's based on one of Shakespeare's funniest (albeit far from his best) comedies.
I also love Rossini's Cenerentola, although I don't find it as funny as Falstaff (although it has some hilarious bits in it).
Other favourites include Cosí and Nozze di Figaro by that vulgar Austrian.Also Lo frate 'nnamorato by Pergolesi, although I find it somewhat tedious and somewhat paedophilic. But at least it has some charming arias and interesting recitatives (and three, I repeat THREE contralto roles).


EDIT: Martin? Die Zauberflöte? A comic opera? Sure, the first half of the first act is rather charming, but a comic opera it is not.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

slowjazz said:


> also the Tabarro has a lot of fun, what do you think?


il Tabarro? By heart I think it's dramatic...

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Aksel said:


> I do think the funniest opera ever written is Verdi's Falstaff. A thoroughly comic score with some of Verdi's most charming melodies, and it's based on one of Shakespeare's funniest (albeit far from his best) comedies.
> I also love Rossini's Cenerentola, although I don't find it as funny as Falstaff (although it has some hilarious bits in it).
> Other favourites include Cosí and Nozze di Figaro by that vulgar Austrian.Also Lo frate 'nnamorato by Pergolesi, although I find it somewhat tedious and somewhat paedophilic. But at least it has some charming arias and interesting recitatives (and three, I repeat THREE contralto roles).
> 
> EDIT: Martin? Die Zauberflöte? A comic opera? Sure, the first half of the first act is rather charming, but a comic opera it is not.


I think I couldn't see/listen to Falstaff (Shakespeare) complete...I didn't like the music.
About the magic flute, I found it funny....

Martin


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Falstaff - I think it's exquisite; every time I listen to it I find some tiny phrase or nuance to smile about.

Il barbiere di Siviglia - beautifully balanced.

Un giorno di Regno - Verdi's second opera & his only other comedy. Charming, witty with sublime music & I don't know why it's not performed these days.

Il viaggio a Reims - another one which makes me smile each time I listen. _Medaglie incomparabili_ is wonderful.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

sospiro said:


> Falstaff - I think it's exquisite; every time I listen to it I find some tiny phrase or nuance to smile about.
> 
> Il barbiere di Siviglia - beautifully balanced.
> 
> ...


I love il viaggio...It's hilarious.

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

sospiro said:


> Falstaff - I think it's exquisite; every time I listen to it I find some tiny phrase or nuance to smile about.
> 
> Il barbiere di Siviglia - beautifully balanced.
> 
> ...


I don't know The Verdi's opera you mentionned...I am not a Verdi fan very much.

Martin


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> I don't know The Verdi's opera you mentioned...I am not a Verdi fan very much.
> 
> Martin


There's not much on YouTube but this is the overture


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

sospiro said:


> There's not much on YouTube but this is the overture


To be honest is troppo Verdi...Pasta shuta. Not my cup of tea.
Easy music...that can be sung (as I saw in Italy) by a taxi driver...I have nothing against taxi drivers...but...

Martin


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Carl Nielsen's comic masterpiece Maskarade is a blast ! it's pure zany fun ! It's been totally unknown outside of Denmark until recently, but better late than never !
You've got to get the DVD of a recent performance from the Royal Danish opera in Copenhagen conducted by Michael Schonwandt.
Fortunately, there are English subtitles available on the menu . The Decca CD studio performance conducted by Ulf Schirmer is also great fun. 
Nielsen's music is absolutely scintillating, and the plot, about highjinks at a masquerade party in Copenhagen is full of merriment. The original story takes place in the 18th century,but the production sets in in the resent day, with absolutely no damage,fortunately.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

superhorn said:


> Carl Nielsen's comic masterpiece Maskarade is a blast ! it's pure zany fun ! It's been totally unknown outside of Denmark until recently, but better late than never !
> You've got to get the DVD of a recent performance from the Royal Danish opera in Copenhagen conducted by Michael Schonwandt.
> Fortunately, there are English subtitles available on the menu . The Decca CD studio performance conducted by Ulf Schirmer is also great fun.
> Nielsen's music is absolutely scintillating, and the plot, about highjinks at a masquerade party in Copenhagen is full of merriment. The original story takes place in the 18th century,but the production sets in in the resent day, with absolutely no damage,fortunately.




Just ordered a 'used like new' CD

DVD on the wish list


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> I think I couldn't see/listen to Falstaff (Shakespeare) complete...I didn't like the music.
> About the magic flute, I found it funny....
> 
> Martin


Really? It's so unlike anything Verdi wrote before, with such exquisite orchestration, especially for the woodwinds and horns. It's a feast for the ears.



superhorn said:


> Carl Nielsen's comic masterpiece Maskarade is a blast ! it's pure zany fun ! It's been totally unknown outside of Denmark until recently, but better late than never !
> You've got to get the DVD of a recent performance from the Royal Danish opera in Copenhagen conducted by Michael Schonwandt.
> Fortunately, there are English subtitles available on the menu . The Decca CD studio performance conducted by Ulf Schirmer is also great fun.
> Nielsen's music is absolutely scintillating, and the plot, about highjinks at a masquerade party in Copenhagen is full of merriment. The original story takes place in the 18th century,but the production sets in in the resent day, with absolutely no damage,fortunately.


I've been meaning to get into Nielsen, but I haven't heard much about Maskerade, only Saul og David. But I will correct this shortly.

EDIT: It sounds like Falstaff on steroids! I love it! AND I understand what everyone is saying!

EDIT2: Scratch that last bit. It sounds like Falstaff and Die Fledermaus had a lovechild and that lovechild somehow wound up in Denmark. I love it even more.

Ok, so I'm frightfully sorry for posting three times in a row, but I feel rather compelled to mention this little gem from Geirr Tveitt's comic opera "Jeppe på Bjerget", based on Holberg's famous comedy (would you look at that). For those not particularly fluent in Norwegian, it is a drinking song about how people are smarter than camels.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Aksel said:


> . . . it is a drinking song about how people are smarter than camels.


Is that one of the opera's disputed issues?


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

superhorn said:


> Carl Nielsen's comic masterpiece Maskarade is a blast ! it's pure zany fun ! It's been totally unknown outside of Denmark until recently, but better late than never !
> You've got to get the DVD of a recent performance from the Royal Danish opera in Copenhagen conducted by Michael Schonwandt.
> Fortunately, there are English subtitles available on the menu . The Decca CD studio performance conducted by Ulf Schirmer is also great fun.
> Nielsen's music is absolutely scintillating, and the plot, about highjinks at a masquerade party in Copenhagen is full of merriment. The original story takes place in the 18th century,but the production sets in in the resent day, with absolutely no damage,fortunately.


I do have it on CD and DVD. I love it.

Martin



Aksel said:


> Really? It's so unlike anything Verdi wrote before, with such exquisite orchestration, especially for the woodwinds and horns. It's a feast for the ears.


Verdi is against my religion. I'm so sorry.

Martin



Aksel said:


> Ok, so I'm frightfully sorry for posting three times in a row, but I feel rather compelled to mention this little gem from Geirr Tveitt's comic opera "Jeppe på Bjerget", based on Holberg's famous comedy (would you look at that). For those not particularly fluent in Norwegian, it is a drinking song about how people are smarter than camels.


My Norvegian is like your asftynamese.

Martin


----------



## slowjazz (Aug 29, 2011)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> Verdi is against my religion. I'm so sorry.
> 
> Martin


are you a muslim?


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

I'd go for operetta. _Die Fledermaus _is pretty funny.


----------



## slowjazz (Aug 29, 2011)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> il Tabarro? By heart I think it's dramatic...
> 
> Martin


Oh...i mean the other opera of the Trittico Gianni schicchi, at least the main character is funny for me


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Aksel said:


> OK, so I'm frightfully sorry for posting three times in a row


:lol:

That's nothing to apologise for!



Aksel said:


> but I feel rather compelled to mention this little gem from Geirr Tveitt's comic opera "Jeppe på Bjerget", based on Holberg's famous comedy (would you look at that). For those not particularly fluent in Norwegian, *it is a drinking song about how people are smarter than camels.*


That quote alone should make this near the top in any funniest opera quiz!


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

amfortas said:


> Is that one of the opera's disputed issues?


Quite.

Somewhat literal translation of the text:

When the camel walks in the desert sands,
all it can think of is water.
For the camel thinks hard as it can,
but it hasn't got anymore wit
For thinking requires a man.
Hei og hå, hei og hå, 
hei og hå, hei og og hå.

Cheers x X times

For if man has wits and as has heart and soul,
then he does not think as a camel.
For a man with wits thinks not of water,
but of beer, wine and other assorted alcoholic beverages (I know, this translation is FANtastic)
That is why we first salute him,
afterwards the camel and others that look like it.

Cheers x X times

The third verse is something about money and Croesus and how it's great to be drunk. But anything sung by more than two basses at once is by definition unintelligible, so I don't even know what this verse is about, really.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Gianni Schicchi is a hoot, as is Offenbach's Orphee aux enfers. Another one I like is Walton's The Bear (after Chekhov) where there is some good verbal jousting from both Smirnov and the prim widow who is nevertheless yielding slowly but surely to his gruff charm.

DSCH's lady Macbeth starts off in darkly humourous vein what with the bored, uneducated housewife looking for hanky-panky, the weak, inattentive husband and the pantomime villain in the shape of the father-in-law. As with Carmen, starting off the opera in lighthearted fashion seems to increase the specific gravity of the psycho/melodrama that follows.


----------



## Operafocus (Jul 17, 2011)

*L'elisir d'amore* :lol:


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

superhorn said:


> Carl Nielsen's comic masterpiece Maskarade is a blast ! it's pure zany fun ! It's been totally unknown outside of Denmark until recently, but better late than never !
> You've got to get the DVD of a recent performance from the Royal Danish opera in Copenhagen conducted by Michael Schonwandt.
> Fortunately, there are English subtitles available on the menu . The Decca CD studio performance conducted by Ulf Schirmer is also great fun.
> Nielsen's music is absolutely scintillating, and the plot, about highjinks at a masquerade party in Copenhagen is full of merriment. The original story takes place in the 18th century,but the production sets in in the resent day, with absolutely no damage,fortunately.


OK, I've ordered the DVD, but there are bitter complaints about the video direction, cutting to the orchestra every 8 seconds.


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

_L'Italiana in Algeri_
(Apologize for the German narration -- which basically describes the opera's plot -- but this seemed to be the best clip available.)


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Yes, L'Italiana in Algeri is very funny.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

slowjazz said:


> Oh...I mean the other opera of the Trittico Gianni schicchi, at least the main character is funny for me


Oh...Gianni is quite funny...But Suor Angelica is quite dramatic too...

Martin


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

I think Wagner certainly intended parts of _Die Meistersinger _to be funny -- i.e., the scene where Beckmesser's attempts to serenade Eva are interrupted by Sachs' hammering on his last, which degenerates into a public brawl after David mistakenly thinks Beckmesser is trying to woo Magdalene (and after the brawl finally winds down, the night watchman wanders into the area and pronounces that all is calm and quiet). There is also the song contest itself, where Beckmesser makes a hash of the lyrics he has obtained from Sachs.


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

MAuer said:


> I think Wagner certainly intended parts of _Die Meistersinger _to be funny -- i.e., the scene where Beckmesser's attempts to serenade Eva are interrupted by Sachs' hammering on his last, which degenerates into a public brawl after David mistakenly thinks Beckmesser is trying to woo Magdalene (and after the brawl finally winds down, the night watchman wanders into the area and pronounces that all is calm and quiet). There is also the song contest itself, where Beckmesser makes a hash of the lyrics he has obtained from Sachs.


It is a comedy after all. And don't forget David's first act monologue. It always puts a smile on my face.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

The way the Maskarade cuts to the orchestra didn't bother me that much, and it's an exaggeration to say that it does this once in every 8 seconds. Don't let this deter you from getting it,though. I hear there's another Maskarade DVD, from I believe the Bregenz festival in Austria,sung in German, but I haven't seen it. The overture to Maskarade is occaisionally heard at orchestra concerts. It has a concert ending which is highly effective which is not heard when the opera is performed.
Another very funny opera is Dvorak's "The Devil and Kate", which might be called the comic counterpart to the better known Rusalka. 
It's the story of Marbuel, an assistant devil to Lucifer in Hell, who is sent to earth to see if a cruel princess on earth who has established forced labor in her country,is deserving of being sent to hell.
While at a tavern to ask about her, Marbuel meets a unpleasantly talkative aggressive and overweight young women ,Kate, and offers to dance with her because no one else at the tavern wants to ! 
He fools her into coming down to hell with her, but she's impossibly shrewish and drives Marbuel to distraction ! The peasant Jirka , who has been fired from his job as a shepherd , resolves to go down to hell to rescue her,.
The devils and Jirka agree to have a feast in order to get rid of the impossible shrew Kate, and all a relieved when they are rid of her ! Jirka dances a polka with her as they go back to earth .
They make an agreement with Jirka to send Marbuel to the princess in the third act to bring her to hell, but when he appears to the frightened princess,who has heard of her impending doom, Kate appears and frightens Marbuel off ! 
The princess agrees to liberate the people in order to avoid hell, and all ends happily ! This opera is great fun, and Dvorak shows his droll sense of humor throughout in the music. The funny thing is that Marbuel the devil isn't threatening at all, but a real wimp ! Hell is depicted as a fun place, and the devils are all just good old boys who like to have fun !
I have the Supraphon recording conducted by Jiri Pinkas (Pinkash), and some not very famous but excellent Czech singers you may not have heard of. 
You'll love it !


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

slowjazz said:


> are you a muslim?


I thought you all understood the joke...

Martin, Jewish


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

I made up a word...."unfavourite". The Master is my unfavourite opera by Wagner. I don't think it is funny...Did Richard have sense of humour???

Martin


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Stockhausen's _Licht_ cycle. I wet myself.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

slowjazz said:


> are you a muslim?


Why? Are Muslims against something? LOL

Martin


----------



## slowjazz (Aug 29, 2011)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> Why? Are Muslims against something? LOL
> 
> Martin


Because the jews are they? I'd understand if you'd write Wagner, but Verdi, why?


----------



## Morgana (Mar 2, 2011)

"La Fille du Regiment" - I really love this opera. Rataplan, rataplan!!

The lesson scene still makes me giggle. (The staging is pretty silly in the video but you have to suspend your disbelief...I think it was created for a children's show.) But I laugh out loud every time the Marquise belts out (in chest voice no less), "Tra la la la la la la!"

And then, of course, by the end I'm singing along.

"La Fille du Regiment" is just great stuff: vibrant, bubbly, silly, tuneful, and endearing. I know some people hate it but I will unabashedly admit that I adore it!


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

superhorn said:


> The way the Maskarade cuts to the orchestra didn't bother me that much, and it's an exaggeration to say that it does this once in every 8 seconds. Don't let this deter you from getting it,though. I hear there's another Maskarade DVD, from I believe the Bregenz festival in Austria,sung in German, but I haven't seen it. The overture to Maskarade is occaisionally heard at orchestra concerts. It has a concert ending which is highly effective which is not heard when the opera is performed.
> Another very funny opera is Dvorak's "The Devil and Kate", which might be called the comic counterpart to the better known Rusalka.
> It's the story of Marbuel, an assistant devil to Lucifer in Hell, who is sent to earth to see if a cruel princess on earth who has established forced labor in her country,is deserving of being sent to hell.
> While at a tavern to ask about her, Marbuel meets a unpleasantly talkative aggressive and overweight young women ,Kate, and offers to dance with her because no one else at the tavern wants to !
> ...


Yeah, I have a version of The Devil and Kate already, and yes, it is good and funny!
I have received the Maskarade DVD already, but haven't seen it yet, I've been quite busy lately, and my opera viewing has suffered (this is why you guys haven't read fresh reviews from me). But I'll get to it relatively soon. Good to know that the video edition isn't as annoying as some reviewers have described.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Morgana said:


> "La Fille du Regiment" is just great stuff: vibrant, bubbly, silly, tuneful, and endearing. I know some people hate it but I will unabashedly admit that I adore it!


It is indeed great stuff. I know it from the more recent DVD with Natalie Dessay (whom, I admit, I adore). If you haven't seen that one already, you might enjoy it as well.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

slowjazz said:


> Because the jews are they? I'd understand if you'd write Wagner, but Verdi, why?


Because I don't like pizza neither pasta. Verdi sounds like pasta for me. Verdi sounds a bit elementary, very "popular" like canzonettas...I'm surprised he didn't compose "o sole mio"...or Torna a sorrento

Martin


----------

